# [emerge] problème avec kde-meta et USE (résolu)

## Pro.to.type

Ca y est! j'ai enfin réussi a installer gentoo (au bout de la troisième fois!)

Maintenant je bloque pour installer kdm-meta.

J'ai suivi la doc en ajoutant :

USE="nptl nptlonly -ipv6 -fortran unicode svg hal dbus \

     kde qt4 -arts -eds -esd -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -firefox"

dans /etc/make.conf

ensuite la commande emerge -vp kde-meta

me demande d'ajouter également qt3support a USE, ce que je fait.

Donc je réessaye a nouveau et voici le message qu'il affiche :

http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/192105emerge.jpg

J'ai également essaye en ajoutant "-aqua -debug -gstreamer -pulseaudio -vlc -xine" a USE et il affiche exactement la même erreur.

Pour info voici mon ficher /etc/make.conf

http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/600654makeconf.jpg

Vous pouvez m'aider  :Smile:  ?Last edited by Pro.to.type on Wed Aug 31, 2011 11:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pourrais-tu nous donner plus d'infos : la sortie de 

```
emerge --info
```

 ?

Essaie de nous le donner en texte, ce sera plus facile à lire.

Et change ton titre en fonction des conventions de notre forum, stp  :Wink: 

----------

## barul

C'est quand même pas un grand effort que de comprendre ton message d'erreur, la solution est écrite…

----------

## bdouxx

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> C'est quand même pas un grand effort que de comprendre ton message d'erreur, la solution est écrite…

 

Franchement je ne suis pas  convaincu que cela soit si évident pour un débutant... Il m'avais fallut 1 semaine pour installer une gentoo qui fonctionne, ne connaissant rien à linux( et pas grand chose au développement non plus).La gestion des USE, est facile a comprendre dans le principe, mais dans les faits c'est pas la même chose pour savoir si c'est utile ou pas de les mettre... Savoir s'il faut mettre un "-" devant ou pas...

La doc est elle vraiment a jour? 

"Hal" n'est plus nécessaire, je croyais pour kde 4.6

kde-meta ne me semble pas le meilleur package a installer pour être dans la mentalité "gentoo", kdebase-meta me semblerai plus logique

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu choisi un "profile" KDE ?

Que donne 

```
eselect profile list
```

?

----------

## d2_racing

Le guide quickref d'installation n'est pas à jour.

Tu ne dois pas utiliser le use flag HAL, car ce n'est plus nécessaire.

Tu devrais utiliser le handbook en version longue à mon avis : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

Enfin, pour KDE, tu peux utiliser ce guide qui est à jour : http://www.funtoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Bureau_KDE_4.6

----------

## barul

Débutant ou pas, il est toujours bon de comprendre un minimum l'anglais avant d'utiliser GNU/Linux… Le message est écrit clairement blanc sur noir.

Edit : Ceci dit, activer le profil KDE est une bonne idée.

----------

## Pro.to.type

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu choisi un "profile" KDE ?
> 
> Que donne 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Super ! merci

Il a suffit de changer de profile : 

```
eselect profile set 4
```

Et la compilation s'est faite sans problème.

Du coup, j'ai compilé kdebase-meta en suivant le guide propose par d2_racing (www.funtoo-quebec.org)

Maintenant, autre problème, xorg ne détecte pas ma carte graphique, mais ceci est une autre histoire ...

----------

## d2_racing

Ouvre un sujet spécifique pour ce problème.

----------

## Pro.to.type

Finalement j'ai choisie d'installer funtoo en suivant les tutoriels de  www.funtoo-quebec.org

Et toute a bien fonctionné

L'installation a été très longue (9h pour compiler kdebase!) mais le bureau est fluide et agréable a utiliser. 

Très satisfait  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Bonne chance pour la suite.

----------

